# Should I trade?



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

My 1911 Kimber Crimson Pro Carry II for a Sig 1911 Ultra Compact. The sig is the same size as my other Kimber (Covert II). Loved the Sig. Dealer offered me $800 on my Kimber. The Sig was priced at $889.

Opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

keep the sig


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

The question is whether to trade my Kimber for a Sig that I do not yet have.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you want more, the Kimber or the Sig? Answer that then you know what to do.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

sgms said:


> What do you want more, the Kimber or the Sig? Answer that then you know what to do.


Would love both. I think I just got a whif of that "new gun" smell from the Sig. Would love to have one but I don't want to sacrifice my Kimber for it.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i say go for the sig and drop the kimber.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

and i wouldn't think of it as sacrificing a kimber i'd think of it as upgrading the kimber


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> and i wouldn't think of it as sacrificing a kimber i'd think of it as upgrading the kimber


Not sure how it would be an upgrade. I do like Sig but my Kimbers have never let me down. In fact my daily ccw is my Kimber Ultra Covert II pictured in my avatar. Great weapon. I shoot with it each week at the range and have never had any touble. The thing I liked most about the Sig is that it is the same size as my Covert.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, I would keep the Kimber.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

I am keeping the Kimber. I just dropped it off to have night sights added to it. The Sig Ultra is a gorgeous gun but my Kimbers are great guns.


----------

